

How to use Resque Scheduler - waratuman
http://blog.redistogo.com/2010/08/05/resque-scheduler/

======
tptacek
Regarding Redis-To-Go: what am I missing about their pricing scheme? $110/mo
for 500 megs? A 500M Slicehost slice, which (it seems to me) is 2 commands
(curl and make) away from being a redis server, is $38/mo. And it can do other
things!

(Seriously: what am I missing?)

~~~
mrduncan
Don't forget:

    
    
      - Installing the OS
      - Securing the server
      - Setting up backups
      - Monitoring
    

None of these are particularly hard, it just depends on how much you value
your time to set them up.

~~~
tptacek
I wondered whether that was the value prop, because 80% of that stuff you get
"for free" with Slicehost and Linode. Backups, maybe?

